# Greenvaluehost VPS



## Tactical (Aug 6, 2013)

Well i am reviewing their last offer they did post here in the offer section.

CPU model :  Intel® Xeon® CPU E3-1240 V2 @ 3.40GHz

Number of cores : 4

CPU frequency :  1600.000 MHz

Total amount of ram : 1024 MB

Total amount of swap : 512 MB

System uptime :   1 day, 5:33,

Download speed from CacheFly: 35.0MB/s

Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 28.7MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 29.4MB/s

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 7.13MB/s

Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 748KB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 14.4MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 5.33MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 14.2MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 16.8MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 75.1MB/s

I/O speed :  47.8 MB/s

 

Pretty decent for the price range. Only big complaint was it took 2 emails to get my login information for their solusvm. The first response was very unprofessional and actually if i wasn't a happy drunk at this moment i would have been pretty pissed off with such a response.  So I won't drop any names, they know who they are!


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Only big complaint was it took 2 emails to get my login information for their solusvm. The first response was very unprofessional and actually if i wasn't a happy drunk at this moment i would have been pretty pissed off with such a response.  So I won't drop any names, they know who they are!


Ahh care to explain that a bit better?   Why didn't you get the login info in your email?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey there!

So just to clarify I'm guessing that the product was fine but the support was something you were not happy with? 

If you could please expand on that it would be fantastic!  Besides for the network benchmark and a vague statement of distaste for their support team there's nothing for us to go off of. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tactical (Aug 6, 2013)

Well i didnt get my solus vm login information via email. But i guess i would not have due to the reason i was a previous customer of theirs. But support basically assumed i knew the solus server's address and login info was from like 3+ months ago was.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 7, 2013)

No, actually, we had the package configured so that our billing system (WHMCS) would send you another VPS information welcome email, however somehow that didn't happen and we're going to have that investigated.

The first response you received was from me whilst I was rushing to get as many tickets in the helpdesk queue answered as quickly as possible on my smartphone, and I apologize if my response came off to be rude or dismissive, I certainly did not mean for it to be that way.

Having a pretty good memory myself I wrongly assumed that you'd remember your previous SolusVM login information (or maybe would think to look in the "My Emails" section of your client area), and I apologize.


----------



## Tactical (Aug 7, 2013)

Its ok i understand! Live and learn


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 7, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> I/O speed :  47.8 MB/s


Dat I/O


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Dat I/O


47.8 MB/s isn't going to win any races.  But it's acceptable, especially for discount priced VPS.  

I've seen plenty of established providers with disk IO speeds that were far less than 47 MB/s.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 10, 2013)

http://serverbear.com is the place to do tests.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 11, 2013)

InvokeVM-Kelvin said:


> http://serverbear.com is the place to do tests.


Yep, but the specific script he tested was the network script located here.  While it isn't as thorough as ServerBear it does give a decent look into the network of the host.  Most people use either ServerBear or the FreeVPS Benchmark script.


----------



## sv01 (Aug 12, 2013)

My Server from GVH :


CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 V2 @ 3.40GHz
Number of cores : 4
CPU frequency :  3400.022 MHz
Total amount of ram : 2875 MB
Total amount of swap : 3071 MB
System uptime :   18 days, 2:15,       
Download speed from CacheFly: 12.2MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 11.0MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX:  
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 7.14MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, NL:
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 8.75MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.98MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 8.45MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 8.54MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 12.8MB/s
I/O speed :  11.7 MB/s


but I'm not complaint for low I/O because, that not decrease performance of my websites


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 15, 2013)

If any of our clients here are reading this and you're unsatisfied with your download speeds/upload speeds/ I/O performance, please feel free by all means to open up a ticket and we'll move you to a different, faster/higher performance node. We have multiple nodes with plenty of space available and would always be more than happy to assist


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 16, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> If any of our clients here are reading this and you're unsatisfied with your download speeds/upload speeds/ I/O performance, please feel free by all means to open up a ticket and we'll move you to a different, faster/higher performance node. We have multiple nodes with plenty of space available and would always be more than happy to assist


Aren't you suppose to proactively monitor your nodes instead of waiting for customers to come in and complain?


----------



## Lee (Aug 16, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> If any of our clients here are reading this and you're unsatisfied with your download speeds/upload speeds/ I/O performance, please feel free by all means to open up a ticket and we'll move you to a different, faster/higher performance node. We have multiple nodes with plenty of space available and would always be more than happy to assist


Surely that is your job to balance the nodes effectively?  If there are significant differences between your nodes as you have alluded then it should not be up to the clients to ask for a fix.

Are all the other providers doing the same thing or balancing?  Interested to hear from others.

_**Edit** - No idea where the post above came from otherwise I would not have posted the same thing twice, I am sure it was not there, must be getting old._


----------

